# How I can execute Javascript into Perl?



## tony.willson (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know how I can execute an event of Javascript into a link in a program in Perl. 
This event of JavaScript have executed a function that return a HTML page. 
Anybody know how I can it? 

Is it possible do it this?: 
$datos=$datos.""<a>""; 

What is bad in this code? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 3, 2007)

It sounds like the solution to both of your questions is character escaping?

I may be missing something, I'm not familiar with Perl (or I misunderstood your question).

$datos = $datos."\"<a>\"";


----------

